# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Η arcade καμπίνα μου (upright)

## jayman

Να σας παρουσιασω και τη δική μου arcade καμπίνα μιάς και έχει πλέον τελειώσει.
Eίναι upright (δαπέδου) και χρησιμοποιει pc με mame και διάφορους άλλους console emulators.

----------

angel_grig (25-01-14), 

sakisr (13-01-14), 

TSAKALI (15-01-14)

----------


## manosr1

ωραια δουλεια εκανες δημητρη.ποσο σου πηγε το ολο κοστος της κατασκευης; αντε και καλα μας παιχνιδια  :Smile:  .

----------


## jayman

Ευχαριστώ Μανο, συνολικά μου βγήκε γύρω στα 400 ευρώ, (είχα ήδη υπολογιστή) την ξεκίνησα σαν project χαμηλού budjet αλλα...

----------


## AKHS

Μπράβο και από μένα αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μας δείξεις την δουλειά σου..... εκτός και αν δεν θέλεις..... Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ τι κόστος είχε το αρχικό παιχνίδι-κουτί και από που το πήρες?

----------


## jayman

Δέν αγόρασα τίποτα έτοιμο, είναι σχεδιασμένη αποκλειστικά απο εμένα, 
για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τη διαδικασία κατασκευής: http://gamewave.forumotion.com/t1022-topic

----------


## manosgr

καλησπερα φιλε παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια και μπελαλιδικη. μπραβω και παλι. θελω να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος να μου απαντισει. πως μπορω να παιξω arcade παιχνιδια στον υπολογιστη μου με ενα χειριστιριο. το πληκτρολογιο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. ενα τζοιστικ θα ηταν οτι επρεπε. ξερει κανεις?

----------


## paulos2610

> καλησπερα φιλε παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια και μπελαλιδικη. μπραβω και παλι. θελω να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος να μου απαντισει. πως μπορω να παιξω arcade παιχνιδια στον υπολογιστη μου με ενα χειριστιριο. το πληκτρολογιο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. ενα τζοιστικ θα ηταν οτι επρεπε. ξερει κανεις?



ανάλογα τα mame σου και τα windows σου .
αν μπορεις να τα πεις.. γιατί παλιά mame σε vista kai πιο καινούρια δεν εχει επιλογή για joystik (δεν ξέρω τον λόγο)

----------


## paulos2610

ωραία δουλειά μπράβο.... όμορφή....

----------


## manosgr

ναι φιλαρακι ειχα χρ δεν επαιζε απο το joistik μονο απο το πληκτρολογιο. τωρα εχω τα 7 δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει να πω την αληθεια. τι μπορουμε να κανουμε?

----------


## jayman

H καμπίνα μου τρέχει XP απο πίσω, και μπορώ και συνδέω PS2 controller... δές το βίντεο στο τέλος του ποστ της κατασκευής...
Θα χρειαστείς αυτό: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PS2-PSII-D...item3a690cad90
για joystick υπάρχουν έτοιμα με usb όπως αυτό: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-2-0-Ar...item4ac495a6c4
άν έχεις joystick και δέν το βλέπει το mame τότε μάλλον χρειάζεσαι τους drivers...

----------


## mtzag

Παρατειρω και ολα τα χειριστηρια ειναι για αριστεροχειρες. Εχουνε αριστερα το μοχλο και δεξια τα κουμπια.
Σε ολα τα παλια ηλεκτρονικα που ηξερα ειτανε αλλιως δεξια ο μοχλος και αριστερα τα κουμπια.
Μακραν ποιο ευκολος ο χειρισμος ετσι για δεξιοχειρες.

----------


## jayman

Απο ότι ξέρω μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνότανε αυτό, και μόνο στις Ελληνικές κατασκευές, και εγώ έτσι είχα μάθει να παίζω.
Ομως όλα τα gaming συστήματα εισαγωγής είχαν το control (joystick ή σταυρό) αριστερά.

----------


## mtzag

Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν εχω παρει ετοιμο χειριστηριο αλλα σκετο μοχλο και κουμπια για να βαλω δεξια το μοχλο και αριστερα τα κουμπια
που ειναι και το σωστο για δεξιοχειρα.Εξαλου και στο πληκτρολογιο του υπολογιστη ετσι ειναι.
Αυτο που κανουνε οι ξενοι ειναι λαθος ή ειναι σωστο μονο για αριστεροχειρες.

----------


## paulos2610

> ναι φιλαρακι ειχα χρ δεν επαιζε απο το joistik μονο απο το πληκτρολογιο. τωρα εχω τα 7 δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει να πω την αληθεια. τι μπορουμε να κανουμε?



μπες στα mame αλλα απο xp και
options > default options 
απο εκει θα κανεις την αλλαγή απο πληκτρολόγιο σε joistik.
αν λέμε για τα ίδια mame32

----------


## manosr1

καλησπερα μανο.επειδη ουτε εμενα με βολευε εφτιαξα αυτο.τον μοχλο το πηρα απο το πλαισιο 13 ευρω.τα κουμπια τα ειχα.δουλευει και σε xp και σε win7.εκοψα τα ξυλα τα εβαψα και τωρα παιζω ανετα.

----------


## orck

Μερικες ερωτησεις εχω να κανω πρακτικες. 
Τα ξυλα ειναι μελαμινη μαυρη; Τι παχος; Εχεις βαλει λαστιχο στο σοκορο οπως το εκαναν παλια; Η ειναι mdf βαμενο μαυρο;

----------


## jayman

> Μερικες ερωτησεις εχω να κανω πρακτικες. 
> Τα ξυλα ειναι μελαμινη μαυρη; Τι παχος; Εχεις βαλει λαστιχο στο σοκορο οπως το εκαναν παλια; Η ειναι mdf βαμενο μαυρο;



Μελαμίνη μαυρη με νερά 1.6 cm, περάστικε αντίστοιχη ταινία μελαμίνης θερμοκόλλησης. έχω σκοπό να περάσω t-molding κάποια στιγμή αλλα δέ βρήκα 1.6 cm χρώμιο.

----------


## orck

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Εχω βρει T mold σε μαυρο αλλα 12χιλ που νομιζω οτι ειναι στενο. Δεν βρισκω 16 και 18χιλ. Καμια ιδεα που θα βρω σε μαυρο; 
Εχω ρωτησει στον Μπενο στο κεντρο και εχει τα 12χιλ που εγραψα πιο πανω.

----------


## jayman

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Εχω βρει T mold σε μαυρο αλλα 12χιλ που νομιζω οτι ειναι στενο. Δεν βρισκω 16 και 18χιλ. Καμια ιδεα που θα βρω σε μαυρο; 
> Εχω ρωτησει στον Μπενο στο κεντρο και εχει τα 12χιλ που εγραψα πιο πανω.



12mm είναι πολύ στενό για καμπίνα, για upright τουλάχιστο... γενικά υπάρχει μικρή επιλογή σε φαρδοι στα t-molding, άσε που χρειάζεσαι και ρούτερ με ειδική λεπίδα.
Δές εδώ για t-molding, έχει 1.27, 1.9 και 1.5cm: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/ARCADE-WORL...=p4634.c0.m322
Γιά περισσότερες επιλογές πάνε στην σελίδα του κατασκευαστή: http://www.t-molding.com/store/home.php

----------

